# S/P lumpectomy



## lch (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm studying for a coding test and came across a scenario of a female who has hx of breast cancer S/P lumpectomy. Correct codes indicated are V10.3 and V45.71. 

I'm a little confused..I thought V45.71 was for someone who has had total mastectomy "Acquired absence of breast and nipple" ...but just a lumpectomy? Am I confused on this??

Thanks for your input!
Len


----------



## jennyannk73 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Lumpectomy status*

I know this is a late answer but for whoever else may be looking:
Absence has non essential modifiers (organ or part) and (complete or partial)- so I would say that V45.71 would be appropriate for acquired absence of breast (or part of as in this case) along with the V10.3 for the history of breast cancer.
Jenny


----------

